# Captain Bradley "Brad" Alfred Elms - The RCR



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2014)

Captain Bradley "Brad" Alfred Elms  

http://yourlifemoments.ca/sitepages/obituary.asp?oId=838297



> ELMS, Captain Bradley "Brad" Alfred - It is with profound sadness that we announce the passing of Captain Bradley (Brad) Alfred Elms on Monday November 3rd, 2014. Brad was the loving father of Jacob and Stephanie and caring husband of Sherri (McHarg). He was the adored son of June-Marie and Terry Provost and Hughson Elms and son-in-law to Carole McHarg (Rod Hughes) and Wayne McHarg (Linda Walton). Beloved brother of Robert Elms (Lois), Mark Elms (Gabriele), Jennifer Dungavell (Ken) and Melanie Elms (Steve Thomas) and brother-in-law to Darren McHarg (Sharla) and Tracy McHarg (Rick Sanders). Also survived by several aunts, uncles, cousins, nieces, and nephews. Born in Hamilton, ON, January 21, 1963, Brad joined the Canadian Armed Forces in 1981 and served until the time of his death. He was extremely proud to be a member of the Royal Canadian Regiment and lived its slogan; "Never Pass A Fault". He carried that sensibility with him to some of the most troubled places in the world; Somalia, the former Yugoslavia, Haiti and Afghanistan, where he worked to make a difference for those who lived there. Brad loved his family and was so proud of the young adults that his children had become. He took great joy in sharing with them his love of the outdoors, from canoeing to kayaking to hiking. As children, Jacob and Stephanie would often accompany him on short camping trips to give his wife a much-needed break. Many nights were spent in the New Brunswick wilderness, sleeping in a small tent creating treasured memories that will be with them always. The family will receive friends at the ROBERT J. REID & SONS, "The Chapel on the Corner", 309 Johnson Street (at Barrie Street) on Friday from 2-4 & 7-9pm. The funeral service will be held in St. Andrew's Presbyterian Church (corner of Princess and Clergy Streets) on Saturday November 8, 2014 at 2:00pm. Interment Cataraqui Cemetery. In lieu of flowers, donations in Brad's memory would be appreciated and may be made to Centre for Addiction and Mental Health (CAMH), Soldier-On, or a charity of your choice.
> 12859194


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Nov 2014)

RIP Sir


----------



## medicineman (7 Nov 2014)

RIP Sir.  Pro Patria.



MM


----------



## The Anti-Royal (7 Nov 2014)

Pro Patria, fair winds and soft landings Brad.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2014)

Served with Brad in 2 RCR when he was the CSM of one of the other rifle companies, and then after he commissioned, including a tour in Haiti.  He was also there for my ex wife during my first deployment to Afghanistan in 2003.  (She was having a very rough time of it, and he came over and had a coffee with her and he just listened to her concerns)

RIP Brad.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (7 Nov 2014)

I worked with Brad in the Comd Coord Cell of CADTC, he is a man I looked up to for not only his experience but also for how he carried himself as a soldier.  RIP Brad, you will be dearly missed.

We have lost one of the good ones guys!


----------



## glock17 (12 Nov 2014)

Brad was one my life long closest friends, I and a few other old dogs carried him Saturday to his final rest, we tried to do him proud and we will stand by his Wife and two wonderful Children as long as we are able.

He left us way too early, had far too much left to do, he was the very best of us.

Pro Patria


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (12 Nov 2014)

glock17 said:
			
		

> Brad was one my life long closest friends, I and a few other old dogs carried him Saturday to his final rest, we tried to do him proud and we will stand by his Wife and two wonderful Children as long as we are able.
> 
> He left us way too early, had far too much left to do, he was the very best of us.
> 
> Pro Patria



Amen Brother, Pro Patria!


----------

